# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  از مهندسی فنی به تجربی

## sjmbm

*سلام .
وقت بخیر. 
من متولد 69 هستم و مهندسی کامپیوتر خوندم . ( با دیپلم فنی حرفه ای ). 
حالا دوست دارم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم . اول اینکه قانونا میتونم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم؟ (بدون پیش دانشگاهی)
 دوم اینکه کنکور نظام جدید یا قدیم ؟ سوم اینکه فرق این دوتا چیه ؟ ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.*

----------


## -AMiN-

*وقتی کاردانی دارید میتونید شرکت کنید
نظام قدیم فک کنم چون مدرکتون نظام قدیمه
فرقشونم.کتاباشن تغییرکردن تو نظام جدید*

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
1- از اونجایی که شما کارشناسی ناپیوسته هستید و اول کاردانی گرفتید ، میتوانید در کنکور سراسری (تجربی ، ریاضی ، انسانی و هنر ) شرکت کنید ، مدرک کاردانی معادل مدرک پیش دانشگاهی یا همان کالج هست.
نکته: به شرطی که مشکل مشمولیت سربازی نداشته باشید
2- شما چون دیپلمت نظام قدیم هست و دیپلم نظام جدید نیستید ، شامل کنکور نظام قدیم میشید (دوم ، سوم و پیش دانشگاهی ) (نظام جدید: دهم ، یازدهم و دوازدهم)
3- کناب های نظام جدید، با نظام قدیم تفاوت هایی دارن ، هم ظاهر هم مطالب هم چیدمان ، سال 98 دو کنکور برای دو نظام هست اما از سال 99 به بعد فقط یک کنکور ، یعنی همه با کتاب های نظام جدید باید کنکور بدن

----------

